
If you've lost smell or taste sense, you could be hidden carrier of Coronavirus - ajaviaad
https://www.businessinsider.com/coronavirus-symptoms-loss-of-smell-taste-covid-19-anosmia-hyposmia-2020-3
======
dTal
If this is true, and I have anecdotal confirmation that it is, then this
should be broadcast to the world as rapidly as possible, through every
possible medium. A cheap, available self-test that identifies even a fraction
of asymptomatic carriers is a huge win.

------
iszomer
I experience this when I have the flu.

